#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Казахстане

## Метта

Здравствуйте! Приглашаем всех на практику с дзен монахиней Со Я Суним городе Нур-Султан, Казахстан.
Со Я Суним, монахиня международной школы дзен Кван Ум, начала практиковать в 2000 году в России, с 2012 года практиковала и жила в дзен монастырях в Южной Корее и Гонконге. 
❗Расписание;
10 мая 19.30 - показ фильма Арсения Кибенко об литовском актере ставшим монахом в Корее «В пути», после фильма  вопросы и ответы с монахиней.

❗11 мая 19.30  -  Введение в практику медитации дзен. Теория и практика. Ответы на вопросы. 
❗12 мая 19.30 - Введение в практику поклонов. Теория и практика. Ответы на вопросы. 
❗13 мая 19.30 - Введение в практику песнопений. Теория и практика. Ответы на вопросы. 
❗На мероприятиях 11,12,13 мая хорошо иметь с собой свободные штаны и небольшую подушку, чтобы сидеть на ней на полу.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2022)

----------

